# I hate to ask again but.........



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Would you please send up some more prayers for my Dad Ernie?
He went back to the hospital on Tuesday and is not doing any better. The Doctors still cannot figure out what is causing his pneumonia. Please pray that the Doctors can keep him comfortable and that he will get an appetite back. He has lost 30 pounds since last September. I know that God is in control and we have not lost hope. Please pray for God's will to be done.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

prayers sent


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Prayers still being sent for you and Ernie


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Mine and Susan's prayers sent to you Reel Time, for Ernie.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Prayers sent !!!!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Prayer sent.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Prayers sent for your dad Reel Time , and for you as well.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Prayers sent for both you and your Dad!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers on the way


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Prayers sent for peace and comfort.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Prayers sent up.
May god bless.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Prayers made.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Prayers sent...........


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*so very sorry that your Dad is not doing well,prayers for your beloved father to overcome this. like you said he is in Gods hands.prayers for you as well. God Bless you both.*


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Just said a prayer for your dad, RT.


----------



## billclemens (Jan 31, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Prayers sent for Ernie and Carol.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Always praying for the sick and weary. Special prayers for you and especially Ernie. 
I know the Lord is looking over all of us. He kind of likes us old fellows.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

My Prayers are with your dad and family.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Praying for your dad and family


----------



## humble one (Jan 31, 2011)

prayer sent for your dad ,prayer for his healing, and for you also reeltime,


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent for you Dad to be well in Jesus name.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Praying for your Dads complete recovery.


----------



## fishin don (Aug 14, 2011)

Prayers sent from my family to yours.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

thoughts and prayers to ernie and your family............


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Prayers*

Hey Carol

Don't ever hesitate , we are always here for our 2 cool friends.
God bless you two and stand strong , God is always at work.
Prayers sent
Terry:sheepy:


----------



## willyjoe1 (Dec 2, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Prayers sent and I hope they get things figured out soon.


----------



## james79 (Nov 30, 2010)

Prayer sent


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hang in there, Carol... we'll get him well yet!


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Prayers sent!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

prayer sent


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

My prayers are sent also.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

been thinking of ya'll..... prayers sent....


----------



## HAIRCUTTER (Aug 2, 2006)

Prayers sent.....


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

Prayers sent for you and your dad...


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your prayers. Please keep it up as he really needs "knee-mail" today. He is not doing well.


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

prayers sent,,, hope he's better soon.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

All of your 2cool friends are behind you Reel Time. Keep us posted on Ernie, we wish him God speed.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> All of your 2cool friends are behind you Reel Time. Keep us posted on Ernie, we wish him God speed.


Thank you Loy. He is fighting the best he can and is more of a warrior than I could ever be.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Much prayers.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

The prayers are working. He is having a better day today! Keep 'em going please.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Ernie, Duke has volunteered an "Ernie on Kickapoo Fish Fry".
All we need is for you to get out of that hospital and some one to tell Duke.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> Hey Ernie, Duke has volunteered an "Ernie on Kickapoo Fish Fry".
> All we need is for you to get out of that hospital and some one to tell Duke.


LOL! I'll tell Dad if someone will tell Duke!


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Prayers sent up top for you guys!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I think I've been told!!!! Sounds good to me--just get Ernie here


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

We will bring the Crappie!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Great PS but it would really be fantastic if we can get Ernie here to catch them for us. Got a seat near your honey hole for him.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> Great PS but it would really be fantastic if we can get Ernie here to catch them for us. Got a seat near your honey hole for him.


Sunbeam, your post made him smile. He said you're good people and he likes the way you think. I sure would like for all of those things to happen. After he gets out of the hospital we are trying to get him into Tirr rehab. to try to improve his vision. Tirr will evaluate him this week.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> Got a seat near your honey hole for him?


Sure do! Fishing next to me over a school of big saddle blankets!:wink:


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Good deal Pet Spoon. Of course Ernie may not be able to drive over there so I should probably bring him and just stick around with pole in hand!!!


----------



## Outdoorjunke (Dec 2, 2007)

Prayers Sent...


----------



## asianprider (Jul 5, 2010)

Prayers sent !


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Get well soon...Prayers going up


----------

